# A few from February South London



## davholla (Mar 4, 2021)

Dicyrtomina saundersi From the garden, The real size is 1.67 mm, magnification is 3.78




IMG_7523Collembola by davholla2002, on Flickr

Kalaphorura burmeisteri from the garden. The real size is 2.25 mm, magnification is 4.2




IMG_7497Springtail by davholla2002, on Flickr

Dicyrtoma fusca forma signata




IMG_7529_Springtail by davholla2002, on Flickr

Male fly, The real size is 3.07 mm, magnification is 2.1




IMG_7532Fly by davholla2002, on Flickr

Beetle larva from Newbury road playground.  The real size is 9.95 mm, magnification is 1.4




IMG_7549Beetlelarva by davholla2002, on Flickr


Woodlouse stack of 2 photos, from the allotment,  The real size is 7.3 mm, magnification is 1.68




Woodlouse_IMG_7227 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Mar 5, 2021)

Globbies are fun looking things aren't they?  Hence 1+3 for me.


----------



## davholla (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks globbies are very much feast or famine for me.  Sometimes I see so many I get bored with photographing them, other times just a few.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 5, 2021)

Nice set. #1 and 6 are my favorites. I got bored of the same old thing yesterday and took shots of flowers instead. It was a nice refresher.


----------

